# What is your favourite Canadian dividend investment (stock, reit, etf, etc) and why?



## cdnpennystocks (Oct 27, 2011)

I like to continue adding to dividend stocks, just wondering what your favourite one is and why.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

Right now I'm really liking HEX , it pays a HYOOGE dividend and it doesn't fluctuate too much.


----------



## Argonaut (Dec 7, 2010)

Pick your favourite pipeline, utility, REIT, telecom, and bank and you can't go wrong with that diversified mix. CNR is also underrated as a dividend stock and I won't even give the option of picking another railroad.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Fond of XRE these days.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Sherlock said:


> Right now I'm really liking HEX , it pays a HYOOGE dividend and it doesn't fluctuate too much.


HEE has dividend even high ~20%, just took small position couple of days ago


----------



## drip99 (Aug 27, 2009)

Some of the big six Canadian banks have been paying dividends well over 100 years. Pretty good track record if you ask me.... that's two world wars, a few recessions and one great depression.


----------



## marina628 (Dec 14, 2010)

Bank stocks for me , I own them all.


----------



## Sherlock (Apr 18, 2010)

marina628 said:


> Bank stocks for me , I own them all.


Is there any point in owning them all? Seems redundant to own more than 1 or at most 2 if you wanna be safe.


----------



## londoncalling (Sep 17, 2011)

I consider it extremely dangerous to have a favorite stock or fall in love with a company...

That being said I have owned CHE.UN for quite some time. It is a boring industrial products company that produces sulphur products globally. It churns out a stable and healthy dividend each month and with the exception of a plant fire a few years ago it never sees the headlines including analyst coverage. Definitely a good stock to have as a long term hold with an economic moat. This stock is the largest equity in my portfolio, am currently overweight and underwater on the price of this stock (just by a little) but the dividends have made this a profitable endeavor for me. However, I do not sell for the purpose of rebalancing. I will just have to money up with some of those nice dividends while I find an opportunity to deploy some money elsewhere for the purpose of reallocation. I guess we'll see if the Greeks will mess with the markets tomorrow and present an opportunity to make some purchases.


----------



## bigcake (Apr 3, 2009)

inn.un.to
dh.to


----------



## dogleg (Feb 5, 2010)

But HEX doesn't have much of a history . Isn't that cause for worry ? Cheers.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Guess I'm biased.

But my favourite is BMO. Not because it's BMO, but for 3 reasons.

1) The stock is very stable and has a low beta
2) Because of 1, it easy to see a pattern and a very easy stock to trade if you are comfortable trading on only a 1-2$ spread, this can be done a few times a month.
3) Consistent Dividend over 4.5% Yield


----------



## Dmoney (Apr 28, 2011)

T.to and BPF.UN.to

My first two stocks ever. They're like my babies. 

Annualized total return on Telus of 30%, yield on cost of 6%
Annualized total return on Boston Pizza of 17%, yield on cost of 9%

I like the growth prospects on Telus, I like the yield on BPF


----------



## Financial Cents (Jul 22, 2010)

FTS is a rock. Really the only Canadian dividend aristocrat.


----------



## liquidfinance (Jan 28, 2011)

londoncalling said:


> I consider it extremely dangerous to have a favorite stock or fall in love with a company...
> 
> That being said I have owned CHE.UN for quite some time. It is a boring industrial products company that produces sulphur products globally. It churns out a stable and healthy dividend each month and with the exception of a plant fire a few years ago it never sees the headlines including analyst coverage. Definitely a good stock to have as a long term hold with an economic moat. This stock is the largest equity in my portfolio, am currently overweight and underwater on the price of this stock (just by a little) but the dividends have made this a profitable endeavor for me. However, I do not sell for the purpose of rebalancing. I will just have to money up with some of those nice dividends while I find an opportunity to deploy some money elsewhere for the purpose of reallocation. I guess we'll see if the Greeks will mess with the markets tomorrow and present an opportunity to make some purchases.


Now this seems to be an interesting Stock to me. Just trying to find more details on why they didn't change into a corporation at the start of the year and what effect if any this will have on future dividends. They seem to be making money and able to cover the distribution easily enough.


----------



## DavidJD (Sep 27, 2009)

Exchange Income Corp (EIF) forever.

Own waay too much of this. YOC is 13% but it is more fun to watch it gobble up companies. Also hooked on the dividends...intend to diversify but I see this climibing over $25 in the next six months+...bigger issue is handling the capital gains since i bought in at @$12.

I really like that this is not a REIT, Pipe, Utility etc. type company.


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

DavidJD said:


> Exchange Income Corp (EIF) forever.
> 
> Own waay too much of this. YOC is 13% but it is more fun to watch it gobble up companies. Also hooked on the dividends...intend to diversify but I see this climibing over $25 in the next six months+...bigger issue is handling the capital gains since i bought in at @$12.
> 
> I really like that this is not a REIT, Pipe, Utility etc. type company.


Interesting stock..... rebounded twice off $18 in last 3 months


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

Financial Cents said:


> FTS is a rock. Really the only Canadian dividend aristocrat.


For a long time I'm planning to buy aome utility, watching FTS, EMA and UNS, DUK (on NYSE)...
As per pattern FTS should increase next dividend to 0.3

So far I like BCE, great yield and low beta...


----------



## J3ff (Mar 20, 2011)

DavidJD said:


> Exchange Income Corp (EIF) forever.
> 
> Own waay too much of this. YOC is 13% but it is more fun to watch it gobble up companies. Also hooked on the dividends...intend to diversify but I see this climibing over $25 in the next six months+...bigger issue is handling the capital gains since i bought in at @$12.
> 
> I really like that this is not a REIT, Pipe, Utility etc. type company.


EIF rocks. Here are the companies I like in these volatile times. 

PPL - Pembina Pipeline
IPL.UN - Inter Pipeline Fund
AD - Alaris Royalty
KBL - K-Bro Linen
CAR.UN - Canadian Apartment REIT
DOL - Dollarama
CUF.UN - Cominar Real Estate Investment Trust
BCE - BCE Inc.
ENB - Enbridge
EIF - Exchange Income Fund

Solid companies in tough times that pay dividends. All long-term holds. All trade on the TSX.

Anyway, enjoy.


----------



## Eder (Feb 16, 2011)

Dmoney said:


> T.to and BPF.UN.to
> 
> My first two stocks ever. They're like my babies.
> 
> ...


Telus had nice quarter but Boston Pizza just finished with real nice results.

http://news.morningstar.com/all/ViewNews.aspx?article=/ACQ/ff8080813542324c013562da6ab56ba6_univ.xml


----------



## doctrine (Sep 30, 2011)

Like BPF  With those SSSG numbers, expect a dividend raise this year.


----------



## Jon_Snow (May 20, 2009)

Not Canadian, but I just bought an American amusement park company that is paying a 10% dividend. Thanks to Cramer for this one. Had room in my RRSP investment account, so no U.S. withholding tax. Win, win.


----------



## humble_pie (Jun 7, 2009)

dmoney didn't you know you're not allowed to have yield on cost in cmf forum.

the yield policeman is going to come get you for this 

my fave divv is crescent point energy. Constant expansion. Although i have a lot by now so i keep a close eye.

i for one like yield on cost. Because the truth is finding another equivalent investment is a lot of work & i believe in the kiss principle, so quite often i just keep adding to an existing holding.

also for folks who sell options, it's important not to let cost base drag horrifically below market, in case assignment might occur. Periodic new purchases serve to jack up a cost base if one is short calls in, for example, telus or bce.

at the same time one does not want to let cost base creep too high, in case there's an ugly crash. About 25-30% below market is about right for me ...


----------



## Jungle (Feb 17, 2010)

Enb, bns, ry, bce, cnr
KO, PM, JNJ, PG


----------



## Ethan (Aug 8, 2010)

Petrobakken


----------



## fersure (Apr 19, 2009)

I prefer smaller to mid-cap non energy, non bank dividend paying companies

EIF-Exchange Income: These guys never seem to slip up. Their acquisitions seem to be immediately accretive. A truly underappreciated star of Canadian Dividend payers.

BIP.UN-Brookfield Infrastructure: Interlisted, diversified international infrastructure play (ports, railways, toll highways, timberlands etc - it's my CPP-like infrastructure play), lots of ties to Brookfield, committed to growing their dividend.

I also hold the following: they are laggards, but still pay consistent, high dividends.

Monopolistic-like tendancies (in specific geographic areas/sectors)

LIQ (Liquor Stores), MSI (Morneau Sheppell), GCL (Colabor - I sometimes worry about this one), CHE.UN (Chemtrade Logistics), AAR.UN (Pure Industrial REIT)

Short-term energy-related divy payers in my TFSA for a trade: PSN (Posiden), CMG (Computer Modelling Group)

Crappy stuff I still hold despite an embarrasing YLO debacle  (CWX-Canwell Building supplies -recently cut their divy and probably will do so again, IBG (IBI corp...come on commericial building boom!)


----------



## nick24 (Apr 3, 2009)

HEX and VIC are doing quite nicely for me (in terms of dividend). Shame both have dropped 20% and 33% since picking them up...

Just picked up ENB and am looking to put $7000 somewhere in the next week or so, so thanks for some interesting ideas.


----------



## Leading Edge Boomer (Apr 5, 2009)

Some of the things this retiree has and likes are;

EIF
Riocan (bought it real cheap too)
BCE
BMO
Transcanada Corp
FTS

Some other stuff including one that is hardly ever mentioned. Reitman's -has been paying a steadily increasing dividend for many, many years now. I am banking on women continuing to feel the need to buy low to mid -cost clothing even in hard economioc times.


----------



## Soils4Peace (Mar 14, 2010)

Counsel Real Estate Fund, which went on to becom REI.UN


----------



## Echo (Apr 1, 2011)

These ones have done well for me:

BCE
Telus
RioCan
Liquor Stores

My most recent purchase was Canadian Oil Sands, with a 5.8% yield.

Any thoughts on Home Capital Group? http://www.dividendinvestor.ca/index.php?symbol=HCG

Not a huge dividend, but unreal dividend growth over 5 years (20% per year).


----------



## J3ff (Mar 20, 2011)

*Here are mine*

These are the ones that I really like:

PPL - Pembina Pipeline
AD - Alaris Royalty
EIF - Exchange Income Corporation
KBL - K-Bro Linen
MSI - Morneau Shepell
ACC - Amica Mature Lifestyles
FCR - First Capital Realty
LIQ - Liquor Stores
IPL.UN - Inter Pipeline Fund
CAR.UN - Canadian Apartment REIT
DOL - Dollarama


----------

